# Weak back legs, trouble balancing, leaning on wall



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

This horse really, really needs to see a vet. Whatever it takes, you need to get somebody to come see her. 

Without seeing photos/video of what's going on, it sounds like she either has a neurological issue that's affecting her hind end, or she's got muscle wasting from EPSM or a similar issue.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I also think you should DEFINITELY get a vet out. It sounds really serious. I can't tell you the exact cause, but it sounds like something neurological or side effects of some other serious issue. Good luck with your horse .


----------



## flyinghooves (Jan 25, 2012)

Have a vet out for sure...if you wait it will cost more money and she could be doing more damage. Good luck let us know what you find out


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Find a large animal vet. This horse needs qualified medical attention, not you trying to medicate her without knowing what the problem is.

I too, think it sounds neurological. You can't cure neurological issues with bute, nor is it good for her long term.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

I think the above posters are all right. This is not a problem you can fix on a forum because it could be several things of which would all require blood work and testing by a qualified vet.
Even small town vets that do mostly dogs, cats and cows will usually send a vet out to have a look and draw some blood. Im afraid that from what you say, if you dont get someone out to check out your horse she may get worse or even die. If she is doing what you say she is doing it could be very serious.
Reconsider and make some phone calls to find a vet to come see her. Any vet is almost better than no vet in this case.
Her symptoms are much too complicated and cover a very large scope of illnesses for anyone on here to even suggest what is wrong or how to treat it. 
Best of Luck


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, you need to find a large animal vet immediately, no matter what it takes. 

As mean and cruel as this may sound, if you can't or won't find a vet to take care of her, it would likely be kinder to the horse to have her put down either by one of the small animal vets or...if you have a gun.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Short backed horses can develop a condition known as "kissing spine" which weakens the hindquarters. This is somewhat similar to a person having a pinched nerve in the lower back.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Have you checked her pen for poisonous plants? Call a vet and while you are waiting look for poisonous plants! Many plants that can be lethal to horses cause neurological damage


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes you need a vet sounds serious she could go down and not be able to get up if that happens it pretty grim for the horse. let us know what happens and best of luck.


----------



## abbyduke (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks to all the responses; reading up on everything everyone suggested, getting the name & number for a new large-animal vet in area. Probably try & get the vet out here at the beginning of next week, possibly this weekend. Again, thanks to everyone, I appreciate it.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Please let us know what vet finds. Hope the best for her...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

abbyduke said:


> Probably try & get the vet out here at the beginning of next week, possibly this weekend. Again, thanks to everyone, I appreciate it.


Seriously? This is an *emergency situation*, you need to be on the phone to the vet right now and get him out no later than tomorrow. I know tomorrow is saturday but vets are on call 24/7 for this exact reason. An animal that is as sick as your mare is could drop dead before this weekend is over. :evil:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Your going to wait until next week?!?! This doesnt sound like anything i would be messing around with get a vet out NOW


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

After re reading the OP's post, I am wondering how much of this is really acute. Yeah, it sounds horrid to us, but it sounds more like it has happened progressively. While most of us would have had a vet out LONG ago, at this point, who knows. OP-get the vet out ASAP. Call them , tell them the story at least, and let them decide. But at least place the call.

How long has the horse been having this issue?


----------



## abbyduke (Mar 23, 2012)

You know, I would have LOVED to get a vet out here a long time ago, just like everyone is saying. But when the nearest vet who actually does horses is two hours away & doesn't do calls like this, it's just a little more complicated than that. And yeah, it seems horrible to you all, but..I do know my horse. It's been progressive. I told the vet last summer that I thought she was walking funny, and he didn't even look twice at her. That's the vet I am trying to avoid using. I guess I shouldn't have posted this here, and..well, we don't have a vet around here. We kind of live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Most people who have horses dont keep them in town where the vets are..... if your nearest vet is 2 hours away and they wont come to you, you go to them. You posted the question and people are answering, most people wouldnt have wait this long (since it started happening LAST summer) especially if it has been getting worse this whole time. Everyones just trying to help you and the horse


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

If this mare is having trouble standing and walking to the point that she's resting her hind end against her stall walls, I think a two-hour trailer ride should be an absolute last resort for her.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

You knew this horse had a problem last summer why in the heck didnt you find a good horse vet then. Sorry but if my horse was having trouble i sure wouldnt wait till he could hardly keep him self standing without leaning on a wall.Iv hauled 4 hours one way to get my horse help when hes been sick. The closest vet i have is 4 hours away i live out in the sticks so thats no reason for not getting a vet.If my regular vet couldnt help me id be on the phone till i found a vet that would. My vet i can call anytime of the day or night and he always calls back with in 10 minutes.Get that horse help this weekend or she might be dead by next week.Or unable to get up again.Not trying to be rude but if a horse needs medical help i get it for them their unable to help themselfs.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

draftXdressage, i think were to that point...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Everyone's resources are different. Please keep this in mind when criticising the OP for not being able to get a vet out as soon as y'all would like. Not all vets will work 24/7 believe it or not and not all people have trailers, or even neighbours that have trailers. And sometimes you can't get the vet you want, because there are territorial issues between vets. The OP is looking for more info and it sounds to me like she will do what she can given her particular situation. And paying the same vet to come out time and time again for something that (s)he says is nothing is frustrating and expensive. Then it becomes easy to doubt yourself. Been there 

If it were me, at this point, I'd probably put the horse down rather than see him suffer as well as put both him and me at risk of further injury. It does sound neurological and if vet support is so difficult to obtain, who will help with ongoing treatment?


----------



## abbyduke (Mar 23, 2012)

Look guys; I appreciate the concern. This is the last thing I wanted - a bunch of people making me feel like I know nothing & don't care/love my horse. Maybe those of you who say I should be doing all sorts of stuff have the money to spend on this stuff...but my family and I just had a severe car accident recently - helicopter & multiple ambulances. We're trying to figure stuff out. I lost my job. I'm in high school. I understand that everyone cares. I did try to find a vet last summer like everyone said. I guess what I'm getting at here is...I'd appreciate it if maybe everyone wouldn't be so quick to judge? I think my life is hard enough without having adults making me feel about this big. Oh, and by the way, she's improved just being in a stall & on pain medication. I know my horse.


----------



## abbyduke (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh, and to those of you kind of standing up for me..thanks. I needed it.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I think the kindest thing as multiple people have pointed out would be to put the horse down. If you can't get the vet out then use a gun, I know it sounds gruesome but your horse is suffering.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

If her fetlock joint is bent out it may be a dislocation, have you tried to wrap the leg to give it some support at least. Are her feet wearing evenly? If you had pictures it may help people give you other advice.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Perhaps the horse has a bowed tendon and that is why the cannon bone looks warped? In any case since the horse cant bear weight on one leg it might be a good idea to put some standing wraps on him for support until the vet can get out to check him. Please at least do this to support the leg until a vet can come out.
I understand you are doing your best but sometimes even with good intentions it is not enough so please do your best to have him looked at sooner rather than later. I know you love him and this is difficult for you. Hope the outcome isnt as serious as it is sounding.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Call a vet, this is not fair to the horse, to dither around while you ask advice on a horse forum.

And I well understand the predicament of being young, and no money for horse.

BUT, like it or not, when you have an animal that is dependent on you for care? This is what happens when that animal gets sick. And while you may be thinking she has improved on pain meds? The meds are masking the pain, so she may be doing more damage.

If you can't afford care for your horse, surrender it, and any others to a rescue that will provide the proper care.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Palomine said:


> Call a vet, this is not fair to the horse, to dither around while you ask advice on a horse forum.
> 
> And I well understand the predicament of being young, and no money for horse.
> 
> ...


Try reading the OP's posts again, and this time, attempt to understand that everyone does not have the same access to care, or the same resources. THis is not all about the $$, or being young. It sounds to me like perhaps the OP is doing the best she can do under the circumstances. Is it necessarily what we would do ? Maybe not, but until we walk a mile........we should NOT be so harsh on her.:evil:


----------

